# A fun little equation involving this team and free agents



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Ben Gordon + Charlie Villanueva + Doug Collins = I give up on this team

Would be the biggest joke ever.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Agree. Laimbeer, or Avery Johnson before Collins and I don't even want to discuss Free Agency. Am I the only one off the Dumars bandwagon?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think going after Ben Gordon, David Lee and Glen Davis would make the most sense.

PG: Rodney Stuckey...Will Bynum
SG: Richard Hamilton...Ben Gordon...Arron Afflalo
SF: Tayshaun Prince...Austin Daye...Walter Sharpe
PF: Jason Maxiell...Glen Davis...Dajuan Summers
C: David Lee...Kwame Brown

That's a gritty team with a very solid bench that could have multiple weapons in crunch time. Ultimately, the team's success would probably be decided by Stuckey, though. Avery Johnson would be the perfect fit as that team's coach.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Almost there.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

By the way if they traded for Bosh I'd probably be a fan again. Stuckey/Gordon/Summers/Villanueva/Bosh. That would work for me.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Who is rip and prince going to be moved for?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^i'm guessing after the gordon acquisition and daye selection, that's what's going to happen? is that what pistons people are saying? maybe i should just go to mlive for all the inside info 

cause there's no way rip + gordon is going to work


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They're reporting that Gordon is coming off the bench, but they'll still run into a problem with minutes if no trades are made.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

NorthSideHatrik said:


> Who is rip and prince going to be moved for?


I figured they would give those two guys away for a big pile of ****.

Kwame Brown for Bosh should work.





Not sure what the mlive comment is all about, so I am not going to respond to that one.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ DM saying thats a gritty team. Thats one of the worst lineups I have seen in the NBA. Bynum, Gordon, Daye, Davis and Brown is arguably the worst second unit in the game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

jvanbusk said:


> Not sure what the mlive comment is all about, so I am not going to respond to that one.


inside joke with some friends. some real knowledgeable posters there... and also some real bozo's. basically how it is anywhere.


----------

